
Ask HN: What are some good open source video conferencing suites - deg4uss3r
In light of the Zoom Zero Day does anyone have any good recommendations for open source alternatives?
======
verdverm
I've found OSS alternatives to necessary business tools to be subpar
experience and have decided to shy away from them.

Have you tried Google Meet yet? It's included in your gsuite subscription and
is on par with Zoom.

